# bench for your lathe



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 6, 2013)

i see lots of benches on craig list ect.. some look like they would collapse under the lathes weight..

what does your bench look like?



i chopped down (shortened) one of my old carts to a comfortable level..tooling in the toolbox..material in 3 rubbermaid buckets (flat , round, square)


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 6, 2013)

The first lathe has had this bench since day one and has held up well. The second I built. Both have angle frames and hardwood tops. The first has 1/8 metal over the wood top


----------



## tommied (Jul 8, 2013)

Just an angle iron frame with trailer flooring on top. tommie


----------



## toolman49 (Jul 8, 2013)

G'Day Fellas,
My lathe stand was scrounged from the graveyard of a Mail house, I think it was originally the base from a Moore Paragon forms burster, it cost me a carton of beer (to bribe the forklift driver into loading it for me) it has 8 x 100 Kg casters so it's moveable (sorta) the fitout is a bit rough as I only do woodworking when I have no other option, if I was doing it again I would make the drawers deeper so that I could store tool holders upright.




Regards,
Martin


----------



## kilroy (Jul 8, 2013)

I found this in an old tire shop. Water tight, drain valve, and rollers in the bottom. I know what it was used for do you?


----------



## Rennkafer (Jul 9, 2013)

kilroy said:


> View attachment 56777
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Checking tires/tubes for leaks...


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 9, 2013)

kilroy, that would make a nice parts washer if you didn't need it for your lathe. Rennkafer,  I think you got it.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 11, 2013)

I am going to mount my lathe and mill (both small, < 300lbs each), onto tool box lowers. Probably a 40" minimum for the lathe, and a 30" or so for the little bench mill. I'll make small leveling jacks for them to get them off their wheels when using them. The tool box drawers will come in quite handy...

When I quit working and we move back to AZ it will be so much easier to handle them like this.


----------



## markknx (Jul 12, 2013)

I made mine like this there is 2x2x1/4 under the 3/4 plywood where the legs sit. The last photo shows a swing out shelf to help me keep from setting things on the chip  tray.:nuts:


----------



## McRuff (Jul 14, 2013)

This is my 36" South Bend. The bench is around 34" tall, 42" long and 30" deep.
The tubing is 1 1/2" (3/16") wall. The bench has cross braces that are under the feet, the top is a double layer of 3/4" sturdy floor plywood with a 1"x2" trim around it, the lathe feet sit on 3/16" thick steel plates, the lathe is bolted thru the feet, plates, chip pan, wood and the 1 1/2" cross members. Very solid bench. There is cross member's around the bottom and a plywood shelf on it. The legs sit on adjustable pivoting feet to help with leveling.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 14, 2013)

request..can you guys list the chuck size....)

i forgot to list mine 8x18...5" chuck now..was 4" in pic


----------



## tekfab (Jul 15, 2013)

TOOLMASTER said:


> request..can you guys list the chuck size....)
> 
> i forgot to list mine 8x18...5" chuck now..was 4" in pic



What possible relevance does "chuck size" have to do with bench style/size ? 

Mike


----------

